# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  props for overhead cabinets

## celeste

Hi all 
Does any one know where I can purchase a pair of adjustable props to hold up overhead cabinets whilst attaching them to the wall. 
I know about the batten on the wall etc, I use those handy little safety items called milk crates at the moment with off cuts on top to get the right height - problem is, I do not seem to have as many offcuts any more, must be measuring and buying better, therefore hardly any leftovers :2thumbsup:   
I work alone and I am not very tall (so my arms aren't very long) so I need something that I can put the cabinet on and walk away to get the pencil / drill etc. It gets a bit tricky juggling cabinets / level / pencil / drill / screw drivers etc. using the batten method. :Eek:   
Celeste

----------


## martrix

Hi Celeste, you can make up your own props by cutting some chipboard up and screwing it together to form a T shape. One long piece say 150-200mm wide x desired height, and the other piece about 150mm wide x 400mm. Clear as mud? :Frown:   :Biggrin:

----------


## martrix

like this.
Used them many a time to put up overhead cabinets. 
You can buy adjustable plastic ones, but unless your installing a few kitchens a week, save your money and buy a nice red instead. :Cool:

----------


## celeste

> like this.
> Used them many a time to put up overhead cabinets. 
> You can buy adjustable plastic ones, but unless your installing a few kitchens a week, save your money and buy a nice red instead.

  Hi Martrix 
It will have to be a rose - red gives me migraines!! :Eek:   
Your idea jogged my memory, I have plans for some that are adjustable in one of my magazines ! I will have to have a look and dig it out. :2thumbsup:   
Thanks all

----------


## Tools

You will find them at cabinet making suppliers, but I don't know any in Perth. 
Tools

----------


## Pulse

I use irwin clamps, in spreader mode, helps take the weight. I find that hammer in anchors are good, predrill the backs of the cupboards, get cupboard into position and steady with one hand. Drill masonry and hammer in anchor with the free hand.  
CHeers
Pulse

----------


## renomart

I use 'Stan the Stand' adjustable kitchen wall cabinet supports.

----------


## celeste

> I use 'Stan the Stand' adjustable kitchen wall cabinet supports.

  
Hi all 
Thanks for that I will check them out, 
Celeste

----------


## Just George

Bunnings has some but I'm not sure what the minimum height is though. Otherwise http://www.lincolnsentry.com.au/Contact.aspx will be able to help you.

----------


## arms

> I use 'Stan the Stand' adjustable kitchen wall cabinet supports.

  
and i use the same things for installation jobs that we do ,about $80.00 to buy but they are with you for the long run ,if the money is a problem then the good old t pieces ,or the milk crates do just as well  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## journeyman Mick

Being a tight bugger I made my own stands from offcut board to make a column on a base. On top of this I screwed an inverted plastic cabinet levelling leg. Made a few pairs at about $1 each in materials and about 1/2 hour in labour (they look like about 1/2 hour went into them, too :Blush7:  ) 
Mick

----------


## Cabbie

If you wanna shell out about 30 bucks each you can get these little handy stands called stan the stands. I got em through a place called Lincoln Sentry. They are really easy quick and good to use as they have the ability to roughly adjust it to the right height real fast then a threaded bit to finely adjust it. There is also a detachable piece that can help lengthen or shorten the stand as needed. But some of the other suggestions are really good too depends on how lazy ya are hehe  :Wink:

----------


## celeste

> If you wanna shell out about 30 bucks each you can get these little handy stands called stan the stands. I got em through a place called Lincoln Sentry. They are really easy quick and good to use as they have the ability to roughly adjust it to the right height real fast then a threaded bit to finely adjust it. There is also a detachable piece that can help lengthen or shorten the stand as needed. But some of the other suggestions are really good too depends on how lazy ya are hehe

  Hi cabbie 
When you do reno's and you do the lot pretty much yourself - anything to save time and my back is a good thing.. 
Celeste

----------


## sco

I had a few extra adjustable feet (screw on not knock in) left from my install which I sat on top of some other supports ... were great for getting the wall cabinets and rangehood to the right height prior to fixing. 
Almost done... doing splash backs at the moment.  Will post some pictures soon.

----------

